# Publier son site avec Iweb



## swedishmacbook (27 Juin 2006)

Hej!

Je viens de construire un petit blog pour tenir au courant la famille et les amis de mes péripéties à l'étranger...
Je bénéficie actuellement de l'offre d'essai .mac, et j'avoue que faire un blog sympa, et le publier, est d'une simplicité inquiètante! 

Seulement,voilà, pourrais-je continuer à publier mon blog par .mac au delà des deux mois d'essai? 

J'apprécie vraiment Iweb, Y a-t-il un moyen de se faire héberger gratuitement par un autre serveur, qui permette d'utiliser Iweb? 

Si vous avez des propositions....


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

swedishmacbook a dit:
			
		

> Hej!
> 
> Je viens de construire un petit blog pour tenir au courant la famille et les amis de mes péripéties à l'étranger...
> Je bénéficie actuellement de l'offre d'essai .mac, et j'avoue que faire un blog sympa, et le publier, est d'une simplicité inquiètante!
> ...



Salut, 
Au bout des deux mois tu ne peux plus publier ... sinon pourquoi payer ?? :rateau: 
Tu peux publier sur des hébergements gratuits : ton FAI par exemple, le mieux étant un compte free (10 Go)


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2006)

Le plus simple, c'est d'avoir une page chez Free comprenant des Frames. Tu met un frame a Z&#233;ro et l'autre ouvrira ta page de ton compte Dotmac. Et tous les deux mois, tu changes la redirection de cette page chez Free 

Tu as tous les avantage de iWeb et tes amis n'ont pas a mettre a jour leurs liens d&#233;s que tu change de pseudo iWeb


----------



## nikolo (27 Juin 2006)

tu peux detailler SVP car cela m'interesse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

Logiciels internet, forum internet, tout &#231;a ...


----------



## swedishmacbook (27 Juin 2006)

merci pour les infos...
Je suis chez neuftelecom, et je vais conserver mon abonnement l'an prochain aussi...
Comment ça se passe chez neuf?
Je viens d'aller voire sur leur site... Mais il veut pas m'identifie r, donc j'ai pas pu voire leur interface.
Je fais comment pour une redirection dès maintenant?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2006)

swedishmacbook a dit:
			
		

> Je fais comment pour une redirection dès maintenant?


La, c'est la base de la création internet. il faut créer une page avec ce genre de code :



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
> 
> <html>
> 
> ...



Tu la nome index.html et tu la place avec un logiciel FTP chez Free, neuf telecom ou tout autre hebergeur de ton choix.

Ensuite, tous les 2 mois, tu changes l'adresse qui est symbolisé en gras dans le code par *http://adresse_dotmac.html*


----------



## djeck (30 Mars 2009)

bonjour, 
j'ai fait l'acquisition d'ilife 09 il y a peu et je souhaite utiliser iWeb pour donner de mes nouvelles a mes proches.
Je dispose d'un abonnement chez neuf telecom mais je ne parviens pas à parametrer iWeb pour transferer mes pages vers le blog neuf telecom dont je dispose. En clair je ne sais pas bien quoi remplir dans les champs de "reglages de publication du site" 

quelqu'un a t il été confronté au meme probleme et pourrait m'aider?

d'avance merci beaucoup


----------



## zepatente (30 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

as tu fait la mise à jour d'iweb ?

@+


----------



## djeck (30 Mars 2009)

oui je l'ai faite mais je ne sais pas comment remplir les differents champs.

voici les infos que mon fournisseur me donne: 

Adresse URL	http://monsite.perso.neuf.fr
Identifiant FTP	monsite.perso.neuf.fr
Mot de passe FTP	1234567

Gérez vos pages perso en accédant directement à votre compte ftp

Accédez au webftp : http://ftpperso.sfr.fr

Accédez au serveur ftp : ftpperso.sfr.fr

Mes bases de données

Aucune base de données n'est définie.

Le SQL est un système de bases de données très utilisé pour les sites dynamiques. Cliquez-ici pour en savoir plus sur le SQL.

Vous pouvez utiliser jusqu'à 3 bases de données MySQL sur vos pages perso.

Grâce au lien http://sqladmin.sfr.fr , vous pouvez administrer et parcourir le contenu de votre (vos) base(s) de données.

merci de votre aide


----------



## djeck (6 Avril 2009)

personne n'a de reponse a me proposer?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2009)

Exemple :






Là, c'est Orange. Mais quelque soit le FAI, c'est toujours le même principe.

Dans "Nom d'utilisateur", tu mets ton identifiant FTP.


----------



## koeklin (8 Avril 2009)

Ce qui est "chiant" pour un débutant,  c'est la différence de vocabulaire entre les informations données par son fournisseur de ftp (ici free) et le client ftp (ici iWeb) :

Perso je dirai ça :




mais ça semble un peu bizarre comme nom d'utilisateur quand même mais je suis pas un abonné Free. Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer, il serait le bienvenu

et puis il y a sans doute un* / *à rajouter dans le chemin


----------

